# Best flea treatment



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We use Advantix which does fleas and ticks. Frontline is fine too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ask your vet. I don't usually use any flea/tick protection due to the chemicals(and we haven't had fleas in forever) but Gunner recently had a reaction to flea bites and had to resort to it. We used Frontline and Capstar (which kills them immediately but don't know if it is safe for puppies. It is taken internally)

Hope you find something that works for your baby. I worry about chemical reactions.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Vectra 3D is what we use. It's manufactured and sold by weight. Available only through a vetrinarian.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I use Frontline Plus. If you're in a HW area, you might want to look into Revolution. Both are considered safe for puppies.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

We use sentinel, capstar if we see an actual flea and vectra 3d.


----------

